# Just Tell Me the Truth!!!



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I was screwing around in Photoshop with a few images. I created a very high contrast soapstone image of Earl standing in my warehouse that I thought was really cool. I liked the texture and shadows in the photo. So I posted it on my Facebook wall. Well, someone "Daniel Snow of Rohwer Arkansas" thought I posted a stray dog that had every bone showing. This coming from a gal that has been following me on Facebook or a little while. This also coming from a gal that shows "Pit Bulls". Here's the deal, was I wrong for posting this image of Earl and is it a negative image of our breed? For reference I included a few images that I shot of Earl today at WPBC.
Cheers,










Shots from today's training!


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

no pics are showing up


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Same, no photo. =/


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

no pic showing but i know what your talking about, and he looks great don't let some idiot get you down, defriend her and get on knowing you own a sexy stud muffin and she is just full of envy


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

yea..pics no worky


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

he does look a lil skinny is the photoshopped pic ... im sure its just the editing though


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I can't see Pic but I think Earl looks awesome. Dont worry about idiots !


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Some people are just too used to seeing obese animals.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think it's just the coloring but I still love that warehouse shot!


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

to me it does make earl look much thinner. Not every bone showing but like he could use a couple more meals.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

I also think that it is just the coloring-- but I can see how someone would think it was a stray dog. It looks like he is sad, lol.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

He does look sad. haha


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Hmm, The photo above looks fine too me. I haven't seen the edited photo so i cannot judge, however...IF he looks the same as above tell the idiot to bugger off.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

with the shadows highlighted so much it makes him appear skinnier than he really is


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i think if anything it that his head is down cause he was a bit tired after his run, instead up up and looking like he knows he's the man, but either way he is one amazing dog and if the chick has been "following" you she knows he well cared for!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Earl is a sexy beast, and I have to agree with everyone else that this person from FB has NO idea what a conditioned APBT looks like. Don't let it bother ya Doug, you know Earl is sexy


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I think the fact he has not matured yet can give that impression. Your boy lux was conditioned similarly but since he was an adult that was worked he carried more muscle mass. As long as the organ function and blood count is in good shape I see no problem with keeping a dog light. At the end it is much healthier for the dogs, some people over do it but I think you have more than plenty of experience to know what you are doing sir.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

first, i think your dog looks great in both pics. his condition shows how committed you are to his health, NOT neglect.
but that photoshopped one does have some emotion to it. his posture and facial expression. the absence of color. i put my thumb over his head, and the pic looked totally different to me. just looked like a ripped specimen. then i removed my thumb and it brought back a kind of "gloomy" feeling.
she's obviously taking it out of context.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He looks fine to me. Look at the muscle coming off that back leg in the first pic.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I agree with Aireal, it's the body language more than his body. The way he is standing is similar to what you see in those pitiful ASPCA commercials with the Sarah McLaughlin music in the background. No worries though, we all know your dog is a well conditioned animal. 

Oh and he wouldn't have that muscle tone if he was emaciated. He is lean and muscular and looks great.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Carriana said:


> I agree with Aireal, it's the body language more than his body. The way he is standing is similar to what you see in those pitiful ASPCA commercials with the Sarah McLaughlin music in the background.


:goodpost: I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

The first pic makes him look really skinny, its also the way he is posed with his head down, it makes him look skinny and abandond, it like the dogs they always show on the commercials, they look down and out. Now that is what someone who doesnt know sees, in full color he looks awsome. DUDE I love the collar, where did you get it?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

OldFortKennels said:


> The first pic makes him look really skinny, its also the way he is posed with his head down, it makes him look skinny and abandond, it like the dogs they always show on the commercials, they look down and out. Now that is what someone who doesnt know sees, in full color he looks awsome. DUDE I love the collar, where did you get it?


That 3 inch leather collar is pimp. LOL I am still waiting for him to tell me where he got it!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Well you know how I feel and sorry I attacked her on FB but no one talks about my pup like that! lol that's grandma protection right there!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> Well you know how I feel and sorry I attacked her on FB but no one talks about my pup like that! lol that's grandma protection right there!


You had every right to nail her on FB. Her comments were very rude. Did you see Sue's post from today? She's a big UKC gal and one hell of a trainer. She was pissed at that gal because she loves Earl and thinks he can do well in the UKC ring.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

the position of his head. like he was midway turning around to look at you was my first impression. but Im also accustomed to seeing him all chisled and buff and I know hes a happy dog so i can see how others could see him and think differently


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> You had every right to nail her on FB. Her comments were very rude. Did you see Sue's post from today? She's a big UKC gal and one hell of a trainer. She was pissed at that gal because she loves Earl and thinks he can do well in the UKC ring.


Yeah I saw that and when you do take him to the UKC shows I know he is going to clean house! Then ppl will really be pissed!! lol


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I have been accused of starving my dogs and im a bad owner coz my dogs are so thin, this is from my mother and sister, my mother has an obese mutt and my sister when looking after my brother pit make him obese, IMO that is animal cruelty, its sad seeing an overweight dog. And most people who are not familiar with an athletic apbt get a shock they do not see it as 'conditioned'. Dont worry about what others say.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

he looks great but I do see the point she had in that 1st pic , just the lighting and the way he is standing it does look like a sad shelter dog, not that he is its just the shadows i think the way they bounce of him in certain areas. He does look great though I much prefer the other pics you posted.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I can see them all now...

1. There is nothing negative about that edited photo
2. He looks fine to me. I don't see hip bones and he has nice muscle tone
3. The women doesn't know what she is talking about


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

It is photoshop.... Tell that woman to get bent.... I LOVE EARL! Great photos as usual!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Well, I already chatted with you about how I feel about leaning out young animals. I think Earl could use a few pounds, but I don't think he's emaciated. I do agree that the first pic makes him look leaner than the others.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

It was said earlier, people are use to fatty pig belly dogs. They arent accostom to seeing a properly fed active dog

At the same time shadows give that blank and deep illusion. When you look at his shoulders and rear quarters they are nice and thick


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

It all comes down to perception. People are programmed to believe a dog who's ribs show and are lean are neglected and starved no matter what breed. Bottom line he is a beauty, I would love you to trim up my boy, you have done such a nice job with your boy.


----------



## dsgdlover (Feb 21, 2011)

Out of curiosity how much food and how frequently is needed to obtain that look of fitness your dog has.


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Well I would have to agree with most of everyone in that the shading is just playing tricks along with Earl's posture. That's just all, but then again, we all know better 

You know I've complimented Earl many times and he is just an amazingly built dog. I absolutely love that 2nd pic of him standing, ready to go with a smile on his face 

Great pics Elvis!


----------



## Nicke (May 21, 2011)

Thats a nice looking dog!
Pritty much how I prefer them.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Lol so...once my pups reach 1 year...how can I get them to look like Earl? Lady needs to check herself. He is built.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the comments I appreciate the input. I was only looking at the image for its composition and contrast which I really liked and still like. When I was working on the warehouse photo of Earl he looked tired to me and not sad. That's because we just got back from a run. After getting everyone's feedback I can see where people that don't know Earl could think he looks sad and not tired because they didn't know we just finished a good run. I still don't know how anyone could think he was a stray. One thing that doesn't change is the gal on FB's rude comments. She's seen plenty of photos of Earl and I guess just thought this was a great opportunity to slam. Thanks again.



bahamutt99 said:


> Well, I already chatted with you about how I feel about leaning out young animals. I think Earl could use a few pounds, but I don't think he's emaciated. I do agree that the first pic makes him look leaner than the others.


Lindsay, I agree with you way more often than not, but I just don't on him needing to add a few pounds. At this time I feel Earl's weight is ideal. Although I might start putting weight on him in the next month or two for an upcoming UKC show. 
Here's a side shot of him yesterday just relaxing.











OldFortKennels said:


> The first pic makes him look really skinny, its also the way he is posed with his head down, it makes him look skinny and abandond, it like the dogs they always show on the commercials, they look down and out. Now that is what someone who doesnt know sees, in full color he looks awsome. DUDE I love the collar, where did you get it?





Mach0 said:


> That 3 inch leather collar is pimp. LOL I am still waiting for him to tell me where he got it!


I ordered it from Newman's Dog Wear. It's their 2 ½" wide two ply collar. It's two thick strips of leather that's riveted together using brass rivets. It weighs over a pound and a half.



davidfitness83 said:


> I think the fact he has not matured yet can give that impression. Your boy lux was conditioned similarly but since he was an adult that was worked he carried more muscle mass. As long as the organ function and blood count is in good shape I see no problem with keeping a dog light. At the end it is much healthier for the dogs, some people over do it but I think you have more than plenty of experience to know what you are doing sir.


Lux carried more muscle mass because he was a FREAK!  Earl is being brought along very slowly as all my dogs have. I'm very happy with where he is at this time.



dsgdlover said:


> Out of curiosity how much food and how frequently is needed to obtain that look of fitness your dog has.





r0ckah0l1c said:


> Lol so...once my pups reach 1 year...how can I get them to look like Earl? Lady needs to check herself. He is built.


3 Cups of Blue Buffalo per day. 1 ½ cups in the morning and the same in the evening
1 Tsp of Plain Organic Yogurt per feeding.
Due to training he's also getting a few handfuls of lean steak per day.
Monday thru Friday I alternate between 2 mile hand walk and 4 mile run alongside a bike.
Saturday not much of anything other than OB training.
Sunday we work with Leri at WPBC for a few hours of OB, Rally and Agility.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Such a handsome boy! YAY you're going to a UKC show?!! That is awesome I can't wait to see how he does. I have pictures of my dogs that look really skinny and lots of ribs but in person they are not like that. It had to do with how they were breathing, sometimes at the right moment the ribs are more visible than others depending on the ribcage if it is expanding or contracting.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

While Earl is a beautiful specimen of the breed, and you take great photos, I do believe it's more the angle the pic was taken at, combined with the editing you did. Do you have the original file of that pic that you could post up for comparison? I'm curious to see what it looked like RAW. I saw the comment on FB as well, and I can see where the photo can be misleading. Though, I understand that you keep him in working condition and his genetics combined with that make for a lighter dog. Great photos, great dog, great owner/photographer. Don't let the comments of other folks get to you, especially if you don't know the person and his/her comments are insignificant to you and your family!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

My favorite. He looks shredded


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG how I heart this dog, Earl is just to sexy for his own good


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

I love the photoshopped picture! It looks great in my opinion. I have been gone for awhile and I noticed Lux was RIP..sorry to hear. He was my favorite...gorgeous gorgeous dog...hope I get lucky and get a blue thats as beautiful as he was.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Dang he eats a lot lol it must be that running that keeps him looking in better shape than my dogs. I don't run them yet because they're pups. But hopefully one day they can look as amazing as Earl...well...nobody can look that amazing...but perhaps close!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh Jesus lord there is nothing wrong with Earls weight so he was looking down in a picture that was clearly photoshopped. You feed Earl more than I feed mine .. My dogs only get 2 cups a day lol ... Doug do you condition him aside from the regular obedience work and exercise he gets? Or are you trying to condition him? I am ok with light work with pups but nothing too heavy you should just let them mature naturally and then work on conditioning once they reach 18 months or so ... but some pups have natural muscle tone Bogart has some without me doing anything but feeding him and regular hand walking and some light treadmill work. Earl might just be naturally lean I know Bogart is like that without me trying. Even if you are trying to conditioning Earl at his age he still looks healthy there is absolutely nothing sickly about this dog. Tell that hefer to go fly a kite!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Sadie said:


> Oh Jesus lord there is nothing wrong with Earls weight so he was looking down in a picture that was clearly photoshopped. You feed Earl more than I feed mine .. My dogs only get 2 cups a day lol ... Doug do you condition him aside from the regular obedience work and exercise he gets? Or are you trying to condition him? I am ok with light work with pups but nothing too heavy you should just let them mature naturally and then work on conditioning once they reach 18 months or so ... but some pups have natural muscle tone Bogart has some without me doing anything but feeding him and regular hand walking and some light treadmill work. Earl might just be naturally lean I know Bogart is like that without me trying. Even if you are trying to conditioning Earl at his age he still looks healthy there is absolutely nothing sickly about this dog. Tell that hefer to go fly a kite!


Earl eats well!!  There's no real conditioning program for Earl at this time. It's more genetics than anything I'm doing. I don't consider 6 miles of hand walks and 8 miles of running per week a conditioning program. Like you said it's just exercise. We work his OB training daily, but that's not too much exercise. We're bring him along slowly just like I've done with all my other dogs. I will start turning up the conditioning before the Nov ADBA Show in Riverside Ca.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> Earl eats well!!  There's no real conditioning program for Earl at this time. I don't consider 6 miles of hand walks and 8 miles of running per week a conditioning program. Like you said it's just exercise. We work his OB training daily, but that's not too much exercise. We're bring him along slowly just like I've done with all my other dogs. I will start turning up the conditioning before the Nov ADBA Show in Riverside Ca.


No that sounds like regular exercise to me some dogs are just naturally lean and have good genetics... He is an athlete I would sure hope he wouldn't be a fat butt. If Earl was in poor shape we would tell you there is nothing wrong with him I think he is a beautiful animal. And this is why I never post on Facebook because I don't want to deal with the likes of those idiots LOL. Keep up the good work with him Doug.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mach0 said:


> My favorite. He looks shredded


I stole that photo he looks out of this world  !!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> I have pictures of my dogs that look really skinny and lots of ribs but in person they are not like that. It had to do with how they were breathing, sometimes at the right moment the ribs are more visible than others depending on the ribcage if it is expanding or contracting.


:goodpost: I have a couple of photos of mine that make them look very skinny.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have to be honest I thought he looked way to skinny and sad in the photoshoped pic. I did hit the like button on FB but it is because I know that Earl is well taken care of and that you had did something to the photo to make him look that skinny. Anyone that knows you and your dogs would know that you have nothing but good for them. So de-friend her and move on.


----------

